# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  لماذا أعلن السلطان عبد الحميد عصيان عرابي من بعد ما دعمه؟

## محمد إلهامي

*بينما ينظم أحمد عرابي أمور جيشه لمحاربة الإنجليز الذين نزلوا إلى مصر إذا بالسلطان العثماني عبد الحميد الثاني يصدر فرمانا يعتبر فيه عرابي عاصيا وخارجا عن الطاعة، فيما بدا وكأنه تأييد من الخليفة لاحتلال الكفار لبلد من بلاد المسلمين، وقد فتَّ هذا المنشور في عضد عرابي ومن معه فكان من أشد ما نزل بهم، لا سيما وهي طعنة جاءت من مأمن، إذ مهما بلغ الخيال لم يكن أحد في صف عرابي يتخيل أن يصدر مثل هذا عن السلطان العثماني.*


*وقد أثارت هذه الواقعة، وما زالت، نقاشا طويلا بين المهتمين بالتاريخ، فمن كره العثمانيين (بدافع ديني أو قومي أو وطني أو علماني) جعل هذه الحادثة ضمن سهام هجومه وطعنه، ومن أحب العثمانيين ودافع عنهم ظل يبحث عن المطاعن في عرابي وشخصيته وثورته ولم يتحفظ أن يأتي في سبيل هذا بأقوال العلمانيين والصليبيين ومن عُرِفوا بالعداء للدين.*


*والأمر على الحقيقة لا ينبغي أن يؤخذ بهذه البساطة والسطحية، بل لا بد من تعمق في الظرف التاريخي، للخروج بما ينسجم مع شخصيات الحدث وتاريخها وعطائها.*


*والواقع أنه في زمن الانحطاط والاستضعاف تصير الخيارات كلها مريرة، إذ لا يستطيع أحد أن يتخذ الموقف الصحيح أو الأصح، بل يجتهد ليبحث عن الخيار الأقل سوءا. وهذا أمر ينبغي أن يفقهه الشباب المسلم كي يفهموا واقعهم أولا ويتفهموا كثيرا من تاريخهم وحاضرهم فيكونون بذلك أقدر على حل مشكلات واقعهم بغير مثالية حالمة وتصلب لا مآل له إلا الكسر.*


*لقد انفصلت مصر عمليا عن جسد الدولة العثمانية قهرا وقسرا منذ عهد محمد علي، ثم تعمق هذا الانفصال في عهد خلفائه في مصر وخلفاء السلطان محمود الثاني في اسطنبول، وبدعم ورعاية من الدول الأجنبية.*


*كانت السلطنة العثمانية قد وصلت إلى حالة بائسة من التخلف العلمي والعسكري الذي يثمر هزائم متتالية أمام الدول الأوروبية التي توحدت وتوحشت على اقتسام تركتها، وكانت مصر قد وقعت عمليا في هيمنة النفوذ الأجنبي وتدفق عليها الأجانب الذين صاروا يتمتعون باستقلال مالي وقانوني وحماية أجنبية، وصاروا هم سادة البلاد والمتحكمين في اقتصادها وسياستها.*


*وفي بداية عهد عبد الحميد الثاني (الرجل الذي يتَّفَق الجميع على ذكائه وتدينه ويختلفون على قوة شخصيته، كما يتفقون على استبداده ويختلفون حول تفسيرها وتبريرها)، نبتت في مصر –لظروف كثيرة ليس هنا مقام بيانها- حركة وطنية مقاومة للنفوذ الأجنبي كان رأس حربتها في الجيش المصري عبر عسكريين مصريين وصلوا في ظروف استثنائية إلى مراتب قيادية، واستطاعوا بالفعل أن يجبروا الخديوي على تغيير الحكومة وإجراء انتخابات مجلس النواب وإصدار دستور وتقليص نفوذ الأجانب في الحكومة.*


*كان طبيعيا أن يجد فيهم عبد الحميد أمله، كما كانوا يجدون فيه "الشرعية" لحركتهم!*


*من جهته، أصدر عبد الحميد فرمانا (5 شعبان 1296هـ = 25 يوليو 1879م) بعزل الخديوي إسماعيل، وهو العزل الذي اتفق عليه الجميع: الثوار الذين عانوا من سياسته المهلكة للعباد والبلاد، وعبد الحميد الذي يراه قد أسلم مصر فعليا للنفوذ الأجانب، والأجانب الذين تحققوا من أن بقاءه يساوي اشتعال ثورة ينبغي احتواؤها قبل أن تستفحل.*


*ولما اشتعلت الثورة في عهد الخديوي توفيق، كان السلطان عبد الحميد داعما ومساندا لها، وقد أرسل وفدا عثمانيا (6/10/1881م) لاستطلاع الأحوال في الظاهر وداعما للثورة على الحقيقة، فشمل برنامجه لقاء ممثلي الثورة (البارودي وزير الحربية في حكومة الثورة والزعامات الشعبية كشيخ الأزهر ونقيب الأشراف وشيخ المالكية وغيرهم)، وكان هذا مفهوما للجميع حتى لقد أرسلت بريطانيا وفرنسا سفينتان حربيتان في مظاهرة عسكرية أمام الإسكندرية وأعلنتا أنهما لن تنصرفا إلا بانصراف الوفد العثماني الذي يمثل تدخلا في الشؤون المصرية (!!).*


*وعندما زاد نفوذ عرابي ووقف أمام المطالب الأجنبية بمنع مجلس النواب من مناقشة الميزانية وتشكلت حكومة موالية أكثر للثورة برئاسة البارودي (وكان عرابي فيها وزيرا للحربية) زاد عبد الحميد في دعمه فمنحه رتبة أمير لواء والباشوية، والوسام الحميدي من الطبقة الأولى، ومانع ما استطاع في عقد مؤتمر الدول الأجنبية للبحث في شأن المسألة المصرية، وسعى في إقناع من استطاع من الدول بأن الأمر لا يستدعي عقد مؤتمر، ثم لما تبين أن إنجلترا عازمة جعل عقد المؤتمر في الآستانة ليكون على علم به ولئلا تنفرد بريطانيا بالقرار، كذلك ماطل عبد الحميد مع القوى الأوروبية التي كانت تضغط عليه لإعلان عصيان عرابي وإرسال قوة عثمانية لدعم سلطة الخديوي، وكانت بينه وبين عرابي خطوط اتصال سرية ورسائل وموفدين تدعمه وتؤيده، وبلغ الأمر من وجوه الدعم حدَّ أن السلطان عبد الحميد حرضهم على خلع توفيق وإنهاء حكم الأسرة العلوية، فجاء في إحدى رسائله "لا أهمية فيمن يكون خديو مصر، ويجب أن تكون أفكار والي مصر ومقاصده وسيرته خالصة من الشوائب، بحيث إن جميع حركاته تكون متجهة لصيانة مستقبل مصر ولتوطيد عرى العلاقات الوثيقة مع عرش الخلافة"[1].*


*باختصار: فعل عبد الحميد كل ما وسعه دبلوماسيا لمنع تدخل الأجانب في مصر، وإنقاذها مما كانت فيه من النفوذ الأجنبي.*


*وعلى الجهة الأخرى تمسك عرابي بمساندة عبد الحميد الثاني، وأعلن أنه يطلب الإصلاح "باسم الذات الشاهانية"، وأنه يصدر عن أوامر السلطان وتوجيهه، وأنه مقيم على طاعته ومنتمٍ إليه، ولما انحاز الخديوي توفيق صراحة إلى الإنجليز خلعه قادة الثورة فأعلنوا عزله بانحيازه للإنجليز، وصار عرابي الممثل للسلطان العثماني في مصر.*


*ولا يصدق عرابي أن السلطان عبد الحميد هو الذي أصدر بيان العصيان، فهو يقول في تقرير كتبه قُبيْل المحاكمة "لم يستنكر السلطان أبدًا ما فعلنا، لا في أثناء تلك المفاوضات ولا فيما بعدها حتى وقتنا هذا، بل إن السلطان أيّد أفعالنا بالقول وبالعمل"، وهو يتهم الصدر الأعظم (رئيس الوزراء في الدولة العثمانية) بأنه كاتب منشور العصيان هذا –وليس السلطان عبد الحميد- بضغط من الإنجليز الذين أرادوا تهدئة المسلمين في الهند ومنعهم من استغلال الأحداث في ثورة.*


*والعجيب أن عرابي –وهو المطعون في ظهره المغدور به- كان أشد تفهما لموقف السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني من سائر من يتشدقون ويتمسحون به للطعن في السلطان، فهو يقول بأنه ربما يكون السلطان مضطرا "إلى إصدارها مراعاة لظروف الأحوال، والخوف من ظهور المسألة الشرقية في مظهر يصعب استدراكه ويعز تلافيه"[2].*


*وعرابي في هذا التفسير أرفع نفسا وأبعد عن الضغينة وأشرف ممن يتخذه سبيلا للطعن في عبد الحميد، فالواقع أن منشور إعلان عصيان عرابي لم يصدر إلا بعد أن تمكن الإنجليز من نزول مصر فعلا والاستيلاء على الإسكندرية، وبعد أن وصلت قواتهم القادمة من البحر الأحمر والتقت مع قواتهم القادمة من البحر المتوسط، وهي اللحظة التي استبانت فيها هزيمة عرابي.*


*لقد ظهر منشور العصيان يوم (6 سبتمبر 1882م) أي قبل الهزيمة الفعلية في التل الكبير بستة أيام فقط، وقبل احتلال القاهرة بأسبوع واحد، وبعد ضرب الإسكندرية بشهرين!!*


*لقد أراد السلطان عبد الحميد أن لا يكون في معسكر المهزومين بل في معسكر المنتصرين ليكون له مكان في "مستقبل مصر" والمسألة المصرية، إلا أن تقديره كان خاطئا وإن كان له وجه من النظر، خصوصا وأن الإنجليز دخلوا مصر وهم يعلنون أنهم إنما قدموا لحماية الأجانب وإعادة سلطان الخديوي مع الإقرار الكامل بشرعية السلطان العثماني.*


*وهكذا اضطرت الخلافة العثمانية للتخلي عن أحد أخلص أبنائها بعد أن صار جوادا خاسرا لا يمكن المراهنة عليه، وهنا يثبت التاريخ لمرة أخرى أن الشرعية لا بد لها من القوة، وأن القوة الخالية من الشرعية أقدر على صناعة –أو حتى شراء- شرعية لنفسها تحكم بها.*

*ومع هذا الدرس فيجب أيضا أن نستوعب الدرس الآخر، ذلك هو إعذار الرجال حين يضطرون إلى ما يخالف سيرتهم ومسيرتهم، فنحن نعذر عبد الحميد في مثل هذا الموقف، كما نعذر عرابي في موقف الثناء على الإنجليز بعد عشرين سنة من السجن والنفي والهزيمة لما عاد شيخا كبيرا محطما.*


*وفي عصر الاستضعاف الذي نحن فيه يجب أن نعذر الرجال والأبطال فيما يتخذونه من مواقف تنزل عن حد المثالية في ظروف الاضطرار والإكراه، ##*

*وعلى كل حال فأهل العمل يعرفون ويعذرون، وتبقى المشكلة في أهل الكلام الذين يشوشون الوعي ويزرعون التنطع وينشرون التشدد بما يجيدون من التسفيه والتشويه!*


*نشر في تركيا بوست* 


*[1]انظر فيما كان بين السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني وعرابي، محمود الخفيف: أحمد عرابي المفترى عليه، مؤسسة هنداوي، القاهرة، الطبعة الأولى. ص209 وما بعدها.*

*[2] مذكرات الزعيم أحمد عرابي، تحقيق د. عبد المنعم الجميعي، دار الكتب والوثائق القومية، القاهرة، 1425هـ = 2005م. 2/703.*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------

